
CommerceIQ: 78% of webcam product pages showed out of stock in the week of May 9 - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/05/21/webcam-backorder-coronavirus-pandemic/
======
aspenmayer
Hat-tip to Techmeme for the headline. Original title was too long and lacked
context. It was:

The hunt for a work-from-home webcam: A story of broken supply chains, ‘sold-
out’ messages and refreshing online carts

